# AISC 341-10 errors



## McEngr (Feb 6, 2015)

Has anyone discovered any errors in the SCBF design example sections? I'm particularly concerned about some of the connection design issues between sheets 5-218 to 5-222. I felt very comfortable with the old AISC '-5 provision's examples, but the new formatting may have some errors in it - and the examples are quite different.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Feb 10, 2015)

Don't have the 2010 manual but this piques my curiosity. Have you checked AISC's errata?


----------

